# En sentido de las manecillas del reloj



## DRX1

Aunque clara, me parece poco práctica la expresión, ¿conoces una forma breve, quizás de una palabra para decir lo mismo?: 

"Gire el tornillo ________  "

Lo mismo con lo apuesto, una palabra para "en sentido contario a las manecillas del reloj"

Gracias!


----------



## Eneamus

"Gire el tornillo de forma horaria"

"Gire el tornillo horariamente" (la adverbialización a mí, en lo particular, no me gusta)

"Gire el tornillo a derechas"


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:

¿En *sentido horario* puede andar bien?

...en sentido horario (dextrógiro).
... en sentido antihorario (levógiro).

Saludos

Veo que otros compañeros contestaron lo mismo antes que yo...


----------



## Jonno

"En sentido horario" y "en sentido antihorario" es lo que yo digo y creo que es lo más común.

Además de dextrógiro y levógiro, tenemos *dextrorso* y *sinistrorso*, que yo diría que son prácticamente desconocidos*  No usaría ninguna de estas cuatro salvo que estuviera seguro de que el público iba a entenderlas.


* Curiosamente, el programa de retoque fotográfico Photoshop indica los giros a izquierda y derecha como AD y ACD, que indagando llegas a descubrir que querían decir "a dextrorsum" y "a contra dextrorsum" (en vez de sinistrorsum). No sé si será así como se usa en inglés, pero estos comandos del programa te hacen pensar todo el tiempo qué es lo que va a pasar cuando los seleccionas


----------



## clares3

Hola
En España, en ámbito técnico, se llama a eso rosca inversa, dado que la rosca normal es dextrógira, es la que uno se espera en un 99% de los casos; pero hay roscas que han de ser inversas; la bicicleta suele llevar una, creo recordar que en los pedales.
Pero no deja de ser un ámbito limitado en cuanto a número de personas que lo entenderían a la primera. 
Para la generalidad, sentido horario está muy bien; lo que no me convence es sentido antihorario. No me acaba de sonar bien.


----------



## Jonno

Puede que "antihorario" no suene bien... pero se usa


----------



## Aviador

¿Qué te parece _contrahorario_, clares3? Me lo acabo de inventar (supongo que es una invención mía).

Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

¿Y qué tiene de malo a la derecha o a la izquierda?


----------



## clares3

Aviador said:


> ¿Qué te parece _contrahorario_, clares3? Me lo acabo de inventar (supongo que es una invención mía).


Me gusta mucho más que antihorario, estimado Aviador. Si es un invento, _é ben trovato.
_


----------



## torrebruno

Bajo mi opinión, todas son buenas, desde las superespecíficas dextrógiras y levógiras (el único "levógiro" que conozco es el LSD) hasta las sencillas "a derechas" o "a izquierdas". Como siempre, lo correcto es usar el vocablo más adecuado.
No me imagino el manual de montaje de un armario diciendo que hay que apretar el tornillo a3 de forma dextrorsa ni tampoco el memorandum del análisis espectográfico de una proteína diciendo que desvía los haces de luz a izquierdas.


----------



## Jonno

El problema de "a la derecha" o "a la izquierda" podría ser que sólo tienen sentido si se ven "desde arriba". Es decir, las agujas del reloj giran siempre en el mismo sentido y con eso hay pocas dudas. Pero según en el momento en que se miran, van hacia la derecha (cuando van desde las 9 hasta las 3) ...o hacia la izquierda (cuando van desde las 3 hasta las 9 )

Es decir, sabemos lo que significa giro hacia la derecha o hacia la izquierda, pero realmente son una simple convención que debemos asumir


----------



## DRX1

mmm, muy interesante. Especialmente esperaba descubrir algo como "dextrógiro y levógiro", gracias Adolfo, son una palabra cada una. Sin embargo quedaría: 

"Gire el tornillo a dextrógiro", suena redundante por gire... -giro. Jaja, y si inventar se trata hasta sería un verdadero atrevimiento lingüístico: "¡Dextrogire el tornillo!", pero seguro no adecuado como dice Torrebruno. 

No puedo creer que hasta Janis Joplin se apareció!, maravilloso, muchas gracias a todos.

Me quedo con "gire el tornillo en sentido horario" o "... contrahorario"


----------



## Kaxgufen

Cada vez menos relojes tienen manecillas...agujas les decimos por acá.


----------



## Erreconerre

DRX1 said:


> Aunque clara, me parece poco práctica la expresión, ¿conoces una forma breve, quizás de una palabra para decir lo mismo?:
> 
> "Gire el tornillo ________ "
> 
> Lo mismo con lo apuesto, una palabra para "en sentido contario a las manecillas del reloj"
> 
> Gracias!


 
Un motor eléctrico que gira en el sentido de las manecillas del reloj tiene una movimiento _dextrógiro_. Y si gira en el sentido opuesto al del giro de las manecillas del reloj se dice que tiene un movimiento _levógiro_.
Cuando estudié estos conceptos me enseñaron que la Tierra, nuestro planeta, tiene un movimiento levógiro.Cosa que no dudo... ni dejo de dudar.


----------



## Jonno

Aunque es de construcción más elegante (de hecho es como se dice en inglés: counterclock) el problema de "sentido contrahorario" o "contra horario" es que no se usa  Apenas rondan las 3.000 entradas haciendo una búsqueda en Internet.


----------



## Cebolleta

Si a DRX1 "sentido [de/contrario a] las manecillas/agujas del reloj" le parece poco práctica, la siguiente tampoco le gustará:
"sentido [de/contrario al] avance del sacacorchos".​
Suele usarse en ciertas explicaciones de física y matemáticas, aunque siempre me ha parecido más claro lo del reloj. Por supuesto, dextrógiro y levógiro son las expresiones más breves.


----------



## Jonno

Con "dextrorso" te ahorras una letra  ... pero a ver quién te entiende


----------



## cbrena

Jonno said:


> El problema de "a la derecha" o "a la izquierda" podría ser que sólo tienen sentido si se ven "desde arriba". Es decir, las agujas del reloj giran siempre en el mismo sentido y con eso hay pocas dudas. Pero según en el momento en que se miran, van hacia la derecha (cuando van desde las 9 hasta las 3) ...o hacia la izquierda (cuando van desde las 3 hasta las 9 )


Siguiendo la misma lógica, los relojes son dextrógiros de 9 a 3 y levógiros de 3 a 9. 

Dextrógiro y levógiro no dan ninguna información extra a:_ giro a la derecha_ y_ giro a la izquierda_. 

De acuerdo con Janis Joplin.


----------



## Jonno

Pues también es verdad  pero la diferencia es que las palabras levógiro, etc. significan lo que significan, y si no acudimos a la etimología no vemos que llevan la palabra "derecha" e "izquierda" 

Es decir, yo para desatornillar algo tengo que pensar hacia dónde va el giro y hacerme una idea mental (se ve que no uso mucho el destornillador ) porque "hacia la izquierda" no me da ninguna referencia clara de hacia dónde tengo que girar.

... no sé si "mesentiende"...


----------



## cbrena

Jonno said:


> ...(se ve que no uso mucho el destornillador ) porque "hacia la izquierda" no me da ninguna referencia clara de hacia dónde tengo que girar.


 Pues hacia la izquierda. ¿Conduces?


----------



## Kaxgufen

Es como si yo dijera que en España el sol gira (aparentemente, sobre la tierra) hacia la derecha, y en estas pampas, lo hace hacia la izquierda. Resulta evidente que derecha /izquierda no es adecuado para describir el sentido o el efecto de un giro, que es el mismo en ambos casos (el de la Tierra sobre sí misma).
Recomiendo leer "El Universo Ambidiestro" de Martin Gardner (o "Izquierda y Derecha en el Cosmos", es el mismo libro con distinto título) para zafar de estas confusiones geométricas.


----------



## cbrena

Aclarado Kaxgufen, pero el que abrió la consulta sólo giraba un tornillo. 
Y seguirá apretándose o aflojándose hacia *su* derecha o *su* izquierda aunque cambie de pampa.


----------



## Lurrezko

Un montón de opciones, algunas hermosas (dextrógiro), pero _en el sentido de las agujas del reloj_, aunque aparatosa, me suena muy idiomática, la verdad.


----------



## Erreconerre

cbrena said:


> Aclarado Kaxgufen, pero el que abrió la consulta sólo giraba un tornillo.
> Y seguirá apretándose o aflojándose hacia *su* derecha o *su* izquierda aunque cambie de pampa.


 
Lo curioso de un tornillo es que cuando le das vuelta hacia su derecha en la parte superior le estás dando vuelta hacia su izquierda en la parte inferior. Y cuando le das vuelta hacia arriba en su lado derecho le das vuelta hacia abajo en su lado izquierdo. 
Por eso, en el movimiento circular no es usual hablar de derecha o de izquierda.


----------



## Jonno

El problema es que sí es usual , pero como ya hemos explicado "girar a la derecha" algo como un tornillo es una simple convención, porque si en lugar de tener en cuenta la parte superior hubiéramos tenido en cuenta la inferior, estaríamos llamándole "girar a la izquierda"


----------



## Kaxgufen

Exactamente Jonno, hay una convención previa no explicitada que invalida la expresión.


----------



## Birke

Lurrezko said:


> …_en el sentido de las agujas del reloj_, aunque aparatosa, me suena muy idiomática, la verdad.



Es también la que yo prefiero.
Y, si acaso fuera preciso abreviar más, aún se podría prescindir de las agujas y decir sólo "en el sentido del reloj", sobre todo si en el texto ya apareció la expresión completa.


----------



## 167metros144mètres

Para el sentido contrario al de los relojes de manecillas, también se podría decir

_gire el tornillo en sentido trigonomético_

Claro que... si el interlocutor no tiene unos básicos conocimientos en matemáticas, no sirve.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Si alguien de pie, mirando hacia el norte, gira hacia el oeste, es decir, queda viendo hacia el poniente, luego hacia el sur y luego al este, ¿está girando en sentido contrario a las manecillas del reloj?

Se trata de un problema legal y aquí la gente está hecha bolas.

Saludos


----------



## Jonno

Más que un problema legal parece un acertijo con trampa 

Para mí gira en sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj. ¿En qué circunstancia sería en sentido de las agujas del reloj? ¿Una persona con los pies en el techo o algo así?.


----------



## Vampiro

Jonno said:


> Para mí gira en sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj. ¿En qué circunstancia sería en sentido de las agujas del reloj? ¿Una persona con los pies en el techo o algo así?.


Visto desde las antípodas, por supuesto.

_


----------



## luna_mdq

Que gira siguiendo la regla de la mano derecha sigue siendo bastante largo, pero así lo usaría yo.


----------



## Vampiro

Este hilo me tiene extremadamente sorprendido, casi anonadado, diría yo.
Las cosas giran en sentido horario o antihorario, a menos que en algún país todavía usen relojes de arena, o sean tan adelantados que sólo existan los relojes digitales (la falta absoluta de elegancia, en mi opinón).  Los tornillos tienen rosca izquierda o derecha.
Esas son convenciones que hasta ahora, con los años que tengo, que no son pocos, suponía universalmente aceptadas y utilizadas hasta por el ferretero de la esquina.
¿O estaremos rizando el rizo en sentido antihorario?
_


----------



## clares3

Hola
Sigo sosteniendo que en términos técnicos las palabras son dextrógiro y levógiro y que en el habla usual es rosca a izquierdas o a derechas. Si se ha de usar "horaria", opto por lo que sigirió Aviador: contrahoraria y no antihoraria. Pero no deja de ser una opción entre varias posibles.
Mi maestro en cosas manuales me suele preguntar: pero esa rosca, ¿es a derechas o a izquierdas? (derechas: horaria; izquierdas: contrahoraria)


----------



## Vampiro

clares3 said:


> Sigo sosteniendo que en términos técnicos las palabras son dextrógiro y levógiro...


En sentido técnico de laboratorio querrás decir, porque si pongo esas palabras en una especificación técnica de materiales mejor ni te digo dónde me van a mandar.
_


----------



## Idóneo

Al taladrar con una broca, normalmente se hace en el sentido horario (también hay brocas de giro a izquierdas) da igual en que mitad del giro se encuentren los filos. Las agujas de relojes giran a derechas durante toda la vuelta.

Para mi, lo ususal es *horario y antihorario*.

Un saludo.


----------



## Lexinauta

Creo que 'girar a la derecha/izquierda' ('a derechas/izquierdas' en España) es la forma más adecuada, hablando de un tornillo.
Ya se trate de estas expresiones o de las referidas al reloj, siempre se parte de una convención: 
¡hasta un reloj se mueve en sentido antihorario si lo miramos desde atrás!


----------



## flljob

Estimados, en alsituación descrita, ¿Qué dirían? Semtido horario, antihorario, derecha a izquierda, etc.

Saludos


----------



## crujesono

clares3 said:


> Hola
> En España, en ámbito técnico, se llama a eso rosca inversa, dado que la rosca normal es dextrógira, es la que uno se espera en un 99% de los casos; pero hay roscas que han de ser inversas; la bicicleta suele llevar una, creo recordar que en los pedales.


También se llama rosca GAS...


----------



## Lurrezko

Es de desear que la forma breve que encontremos finalmente sea más breve que el hilo.

Un saludo


----------



## Vampiro

clares3 said:


> Hola
> En España, en ámbito técnico, se llama a eso rosca inversa, dado que la rosca normal es dextrógira, es la que uno se espera en un 99% de los casos; pero hay roscas que han de ser inversas; la bicicleta suele llevar una, creo recordar que en los pedales.





crujesono said:


> También se llama rosca GAS...


Estimado:
Lo de "Rosca Gas" no tiene nada que ver con que sea derecha o izquierda.
La denominación Rosca Gas, o BSP (British Standard Pipe), se usa para roscas con una determinada forma de filete y medición de su diámetro, que no viene al caso explicar.  Pueden, por supuesto, ser izquierdas o derechas, depende de la aplicación.
En instalaciones de gas se usan roscas izquierdas por razones de seguridad, pero ese es otro cuento.
_


----------



## Xolotlanense

Me parece que merece más atención el diálogo expuesto en #24, #25, y #26, especialmente lo de la "convención previa no explicitada."  Demasiado tarde ya para esperar forma más breve que el hilo, como desearía Lurrezko en #40.  Sí estoy de acuerdo con su observación del #23, que lo de las agujas o manecillas es bastante aparatoso.  Combinando todo eso, me parece que lo idóneo es lo usual de Idóneo (#36).


----------



## crujesono

Vampiro. Vale, es que yo nunca he usado una GAS que no fuera inversa...


----------



## Idóneo

En el Programa de Manipulación de imágenes GIMP, hay una herramienta que retuerce los píxeles alrededor de un eje.
El diseñador del programa en castellano, llamó a esta opción "Torbellino horario/antiorario".
Doy fe de mi afirmación con un retorcido documento gráfico:


Seguro que me sonaba de haberlo utilizado y por eso me pareció la forma "normal" de designar estos fenómenos. 
Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

crujesono said:


> Vampiro. Vale, es que yo nunca he usado una GAS que no fuera inversa...


Amigazo: chapeau.
Así se hace.
Otros hubieran afirmado que en su pueblo todas las roscas son izquierdas porque así lo dice el DRAE.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ElProspera

cbrena said:


> Siguiendo la misma lógica, los relojes son dextrógiros de 9 a 3 y levógiros de 3 a 9.
> 
> Dextrógiro y levógiro no dan ninguna información extra a:_ giro a la derecha_ y_ giro a la izquierda_.
> 
> ¿Cómo se puede decir y que es más corto?  Claro que esas palabras tan extrañas no dan información. La misma que me darían a mí -horario, antihorario- pronunciado o escrito en japones,pj. Lógico hay que entender un término para que te de una noción de su significado,vaya(información) Lo de extra no digo,con la justa me vale. Y por supuesto que existen giros a derecha e izquierda. Pensad que cuando siempre se dijo de esta manera alguna razón tendría,verdad Ahora bien un ejemplo, imaginemos empujar el minutero gigante de un gran reloj en nuestra marcha hacia adelante y alrededor de su propio eje (que bien podría ser el TORNILLO que queríamos apretar/aflojar ayudados de una llave) este movimiento llevará uno de los dos sentidos posibles llámelos : dextrorso,levogino, horario ,antihorario,a derechas,a izquierdas,"pacá,pallá" da igual,son distintos,son únicos,son inmutables¡No cambian a mitad de camino!. Sigamos. El sujeto que empuja -esa aguja o esa llave inglesa-, tiene evidentemente un lado de su cuerpo (izqd.//derch.) más cercano o pegado al eje sobre el que rota, y esto es lo que da lugar a su denominación arcaica, de hoy o de siempre . Por tanto sí :El lado derecho de tu cuerpo, en tu avance, va pegado al eje (es un giro a derecha);si es tu parte izquierda la más cercana al eje en tu avance hacia adelante (es un giro a la izquierda)en cualquier parte de la circunferencia.⚓ Resumen :  La mano con la que te deslizas hacia delante agarrad@ a una barra vertical, dejando la otra extendida hacia fuera es la que le daría su nombre al giro. Girar sobre TU lado drch.o sobre TU lado izq.
> Con lo cual creo muy correcto y legítimo el uso o empleo de los términos o expresiones : girar a la derecha o a la izquierda. Pues creo era la duda que planteaban para indicar el ajuste de un tornillo, aparte de ser más corta quesentido horario o sentido antihorario,) Siempre resultó práctica y entendible está formulación pero es necesario comprenderla. Pero pudiera ser que en tiempos tan modernos quede un poco obsoleta en cuanto que pensamos que es confusa o hasta errónea.¡Papa pa dónde desaflojo este tornillo! Pues, A izquierdas, hombre! Y yo lo aflojaba a IZQUIERDAS.si no menudo capón me llevaba.


----------



## chics

Como bien explica @Vampiro, lo técnicamente correcto es "en el sentido de las agujas del reloj" o "sentido horario" y "en el sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj" o "sentido antihorario". 

Todo lo demás son chapuzas. Si buscas algo corto, puedes poner "paquí" y "pallá".


----------



## ElProspera

A derechas o izquierdas no significa que tengamos que mirar la dirección de la "flecha"en la que apunta el giro,sino en que lado aplicamos la fuerza al eje, o sobre que lateral estamos rotando nosotros mismos. Pj.una rotonda (sentido antihorario)solo tiene salidas a la derecha,al otro lado solo está el centro o eje : estás girando hacia la izq.Y un reloj lo hace a la drch. porque si nosotros fuéramos la aguja ¿qué lado nuestro estaría pegado al centro?el derecho. Lo más gráfico : <Al empujar(hacia delante)una llave fija (o inglesa)sobre un tornillo, el extremo de ésta(drch/izq.)que está en el eje, da nombre al giro>
Lo único a tener en cuenta es que la orientación de la llave se la damos nosotros al sujetarla. Esto significa que para que exista derecha e izquierda se ha determinado antes un (arriba, abajo, delante,detrás.-y esto gracias a la gravedad pienso). Un árbol tiene arriba/abajo y no tiene delante/detrás,(por tanto D/I). Un girasol podríamos decir que sí, pues mira al sol ,y con una parte delantera podríamos determinar cuál es su derecha al igual que en casi el resto de seres no vegetales. Entonces dsponiendo ya de esta arma de orientación podemos  nombrar los dos extremos de lo que asimos, nosotros se lo estamos confiriendo. Con lo cual esto es más antiguo que de horario. Es lo mismo ,con otro nombre. Maneras de designar situaciones en el espacio/tiempo muy humanas .


----------



## ElProspera

Derecha e izquierda se refiere al lado hacia el que rotamos nosotros al ir de frente describiendo un círculo. Si nos apoyamos en la pierna derecha y damos vueltas hacia delante (giro derecho)y viceversa. El mismo nombre para las cosas. Como un tornillo no tiene derecha/izquierda,se extrapola de nuestro caso (osea acompañándolo en nuestro giro)


----------

